# EMail Bestätigung bei neuem User



## inspector_71 (4. Sep 2007)

Hi!

Ich will neuen Usern ein Mail schicken mit einem Bestätigungslink, erst wenn sie den anklicken dann werden sie aktiviert.

Arbeite mit JSP, Servlets, Beans und Postgres, hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Ein Beispiel wär nicht schlecht, finde im Internet nichts Passendes!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## DaKo (4. Sep 2007)

Dem User in der DB eine Spalte mit einem Hash o.ä. geben. Diesen Hash als Parameter an die URL einer Verifizierungsseite hängen und per Email verschicken.

Wenn der User auf den Link klickt; d.h. er ruft die Verifizierungsseite mit dem Hash als Parameter auf, überprüfst du, ob der Hash in der DB übereinstimmt und aktivierst den User.

Wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## inspector_71 (4. Sep 2007)

Sers DaKo!

Naja, wusste nicht das es so einfach funktioniert, hab mirs aber so ähnlich gedacht, außerdem wär es nett gewesen wenn jemand ein Beispiel kennt, dann würd ichs übernehmen und adaptieren, jedenfalls vielen Dank für die Antwort!

LG,
John


----------



## SlaterB (4. Sep 2007)

es gibt zig Arten Emails zu senden, zig Arten in der DB was zu schreiben zu lesen,
von JSP, Servlets und höheren Frameworks wie Struts/ JSF ganz zu schweigen,
und dann hat man noch mit keiner Silbe das eigentliche Verfahren besprochen

da ist die Menge der Kombinationen nahe unendlich, jede Webanwendung sieht anders aus

für Einzelthemen wie DB-Zugriff oder Email-Versenden solltest du nach einzelnen Beispielen suchen,
das Gesamtverfahren kann man dann nur, wie von DaKo getan, grob skizzieren


----------

